# Chloe and her Clown Ears



## demonx (Sep 26, 2006)

This is my baby girl Chloe. 

The breeder told us she had "Clown Ears" and that she may or may not ever grow out of them. 

We love her reguardless but we can always hope they pop up sometime soon!






10 weeks old:









11 weeks old: 









13 weeks old:









18 weeks old:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Given she's 18 weeks old, she's still got time. 

Would you consider taping? I think her ears look cute like that, but I know a lot of people like GSDs with erect ears, given that it gives them the 'noble' look that's trademark of the GSD. 

I love her.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Never heard them called clown ears before but I have a 16 month old girl with the same! Your pup is beautiful regardless :wub:


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Prettiest clown around ♥ haha


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess you're giving her plenty to chew? My vet told me to make kissy noises to get mine to pick up his ears. Of course they went back down during teething but popped back up. My husband loves the soft ear look and was kind of hoping they wouldn't. Chloe is adorable, what a sweet face


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Chloe is just beautiful!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I just noticed that she has some BIG feet. LOL


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

I know some people love the floppy ears, however depending on what you are using the dog for, show or for titles flop ears in a GSD are an, fault and, can keep them from reaching that goal up to 6 months ears can be glued. There are multiple sights showing how to do this and it works, no cropping or anything just glue which comes out on its own. Not trying to offend just not knowing if you wanted help with the ears that is one way to take care of it. Good looking dog either way, just trying to help


----------



## demonx (Sep 26, 2006)

Chloe @ 5.5 months.

Shes just lost the last of her puppy teeth this week. Still no sign of her ears wanting to stand.

We've bought breathright strips and now looking into a suitable glues thats available on the Australian market. Will maybe drop into the vet and ask what skin glues they can provide.

If ears are not up in the next couple weeks shes going to get her ears glues for her 6 month B'day!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh she is so sweet!!! I love the way they look. But i also can't blame you for wanting those big babies to stand up!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks so sweet! good luck!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I found Tear Mender online at some show supplies place in NSW - sorry I had the link saved on my old laptop but it's fried. If you get stuck you can PM me an address and I can send you my 3/4 full bottle


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

She is the cutest clown i've seen.


----------



## demonx (Sep 26, 2006)

bianca said:


> I found Tear Mender online at some show supplies place in NSW - sorry I had the link saved on my old laptop but it's fried. If you get stuck you can PM me an address and I can send you my 3/4 full bottle


Thats very generous...

I was going to try avoid Tear Mender as so many people have suggested it irritated their pups ears and it doesn't hold as long as skin glues. I've never used either of them so I can only go off what other people on the forum have said.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Typically my Molly had a bad reaction to the breathe-rite strips and not the glue! It only lasted for a few days with her and I admit I waited too long to try so I used it a few times and then gave up. This is the result now


----------



## demonx (Sep 26, 2006)

Quick update.

Bought glue from Medical Supplies today, $50 for a tiny tube. It was enough to stick in only 3 strips and I was being sparring.

I placed two strips at first in the spots that when I felt around the ear they seemed to be the correct places, after gluing them in the ear still was not supported. I then placed a third strip in the same ear, it still looks not much different than the other ear with nothing in it.

I'm going to have to hunt down a cheaper glue (the chemist suggested superglu is not that much different ingredient wise to what is used on humans in hospital) and try gluing cut/shaped toilet rolls in and see what happens as the breathright strips seem useless for her "clownears".


----------

